# Stuart Triple Scale up



## Milan Machine Worrks (Nov 9, 2009)

Hi 

 Here's several photos of my project,  Sorry about the photo quality never been much with a camera.

 Roland


----------



## IronHorse (Nov 9, 2009)

Nice work! can't wait to see the final engine.


IronHorse


----------



## Bill Mc (Nov 10, 2009)

Greetings Roland - I think that you are underestimating yourself. Your photos are just fine. Keep up the good work! - Billmc


----------



## vlmarshall (Nov 10, 2009)

Wow, that looks like the start of an impressive engine!  :bow:

What mill is that sitting in? The scraping job on the table is interesting.


----------



## kvom (Nov 10, 2009)

Given that there is a tool carousel in one of the pics plus the builder's screen name, the mill is clearly a CNC mill. Dare I guess a Fadal?  ???


----------



## Milan Machine Worrks (Nov 10, 2009)

Hello 

 Yes its a FADAL 3016 FX , This my first real machining project, Its time now to flip the part over and machine the other side. On the top side there was somewhere around 400,000 lines of code!!  One tool path alone was 82,000 lines!!. I posted a pdf of the part in the plans sector, Here's another pdf. of the drawing. After maching the the part I noticed some minor mistakes that I made in scaling the drawing up its nothing that going to effect the part though. Its still usable. 

 Roland 

View attachment Bed Plate - Rev B.pdf


----------



## Maryak (Nov 10, 2009)

Vernon  said:
			
		

> What mill is that sitting in? The scraping job on the table is interesting.



Vern,

It looks more like a form of engine turning rather than scraping to my tired old eyes.

Best Regards
Bob


----------



## Milan Machine Worrks (Nov 14, 2009)

Hi 

 I know this little off subject but this is one of the projects I was working on before I started getting into steam engines, and the reason I have sheet metal tools. :

 Roland


----------



## vlmarshall (Nov 14, 2009)

Niiiice... a taildragger Sonex, eh? :bow: :bow: Which engine did you use?
How many pair of Cleco pliers did you go though?


----------



## RobWilson (Nov 14, 2009)

Hi cool looking aircraft ,,,,,,,,,,,, please more info ;D

Rob


----------



## deere_x475guy (Nov 14, 2009)

I am liking both projects....)


----------



## Milan Machine Worrks (Nov 14, 2009)

Hi

 So there I'm machining the bottom side of the bed plate on the last operation and I usually sit there and watch it cut, So I walk over to my desk and sit down, I no sooner sit down and I hear this noise that I can't describe coming from the machine I run over hit he emergency stop button and there it is ruined Rof} th_wtf1 If you look at the last photo you'll see where the cutter went right though the web ( 2nd one from the left Rof}) So I reordered the stock to start over. I spent 2 days trying to figure out what went wrong to no avail, went over and over the code could not find anything wrong and even reran the tool path again with out the part in the machine over and over. no can find anything wrong! Ah the virtue of computers and cad cam! :wall: 

 Roland


----------



## vlmarshall (Nov 14, 2009)

Aw man, I feel your pain.. and I can hear the endmill screech just looking at that slot. :-\ ;D


----------



## Milan Machine Worrks (Nov 14, 2009)

Hi 

 I didn't finish it, I have a Cozy MKIV that I'm working on and the sonex was get ting the way :-\ And the sonex was taking up my whole shop I was get tired of looking at it so I sold this summer to a guy in Indiana he drove out to NH with his wife and put in a landscape trailer and was whistling and singing all the way home she told me :big: I was going to use modified VW engine. I think that I had around 1000 cleco three different sizes. 

 Roland


----------



## Milan Machine Worrks (Nov 14, 2009)

Yeah it was a ball end mill went though about at 1.125 deep about .500 deeper then the last Z depth it the code.


----------



## deere_x475guy (Nov 14, 2009)

I would be interested in hearing about what you discover the problem was.


----------



## Milan Machine Worrks (Nov 14, 2009)

Hi 

 Here's some Sonex photos as requested. In no real order.

 Roland


----------



## Milan Machine Worrks (Nov 14, 2009)

And a few more


----------



## Milan Machine Worrks (Nov 14, 2009)

And one more


----------



## Milan Machine Worrks (Sep 11, 2010)

Hi All 

 I've been off my project for a while now and decided to do a little more. Got the cylinders rough out lately. Here's several photo's.


 Roland


----------

